# Which Star Trek Alien Species Are You?



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.playbuzz.com/jessicaa25/which-star-trek-alien-species-are-you

I'm Bajoran!


----------



## jedisoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

I got Cardassian


----------



## Annette (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm bajoran as well.


----------



## Donald (Mar 9, 2015)

Hmm  I got Vulcan


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 9, 2015)

Bajoran


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

Thankfully we don't appear to have any Ferengi!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 9, 2015)

Without looking at the test, I'd like to be a member of the Q continuum.  Then I'd cure everyone's diabetes with a click of my fingers 

Only proper Trekkies will get this.


----------



## Aoife (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh dear, I am Borg, resistance is futile!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 9, 2015)

Surprisingly enough, I got Betazoid, not Borg. 



Aoife said:


> Oh dear, I am Borg, resistance is futile!



Only if it's less than 1 ohm.


----------



## banjo (Mar 9, 2015)

Bajoran for me


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 9, 2015)

Vulcan of course, logic rules  (I'd have used a non emotional face but these illogical humans have only emotional icons :-|)


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 9, 2015)

Another Vulcan!

I'm off to spock a canadian 5 dollar bill, get my hair cut and surgically sharpen my ears.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh by the way, the first question refers to feint life signs on the ship (as opposed to faint), so I felt quite at liberty to download the computer contents and blow the ship up.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 10, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> Oh by the way, the first question refers to feint life signs on the ship (as opposed to faint), so I felt quite at liberty to download the computer contents and blow the ship up.



Live long and prosper Andy.


----------

